# Rat in pain - sides pinched in



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

My rat Zoey last night started acting strange and sucking in her sides. I thought I would post some pictures for future reference if anyone else was wondering what this looks like:


















It really freaked me out and I thought she was surely going to die because I had no idea what was happening. I looked up online and apparently it is a sign of pain. I had some aspirin and gave her a tiny bit mixed with some yogurt and she hasn't been doing it at all today. I was wondering what the heck would cause her to be in so much pain, if anyone else has experience with this..

The soonest my vet is available is Friday, so I already made her an appointment. In anyone's experience, is this related to a respiratory infection or something worse? She has been sneezing so I've been giving her Doxycycline and Clavamox. I'm planning on getting her an x-ray on Friday because it seems like it has got to be something more sinister that's causing so much pain. I feel so bad and hope whatever it is, I can get it fixed. Would tumors cause this? I have no idea. I haven't noticed her acting any different and I can't see or feel any tumors.

Even when she had her sides pinched in, she kept grooming my hand and trying to frolic and play. My poor Zoey


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

That is a very classic Owwie stretch...indicating pain, usually abdominal but not always. If you want to keep pain meds in your cupboard I advise the infant Adbil grape-flavoured, dye-free. Rats usually love it and its much better and safer to use than adult aspirin.
How many times did she do it? Have you gently examined your rat looking for signs of pain when you palpate her? Have you gently felt her belly for lumps or masses? Is she able to poop and pee normally (this is important!)


----------



## emillyratties (May 3, 2011)

I've only seen this in a rat had a pyometra. I hope Zoey get well.


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

I have no idea what it could be but I really hope zoey gets well soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

lilspaz68 said:


> That is a very classic Owwie stretch...indicating pain, usually abdominal but not always. If you want to keep pain meds in your cupboard I advise the infant Adbil grape-flavoured, dye-free. Rats usually love it and its much better and safer to use than adult aspirin.
> How many times did she do it? Have you gently examined your rat looking for signs of pain when you palpate her? Have you gently felt her belly for lumps or masses? Is she able to poop and pee normally (this is important!)


Thanks for the advice about the advil. I used a very very small portion of a pill that I crushed up and mixed with yogurt. I only gave one dose to her and I haven't seen her do it since. I would say she did it about 10-15 times in the span of about 15 minutes. After that time, she stopped and had a burst of energy and was acting like her usual frolicking self. Not sure about the poop specifically but she has been marking me still. Doesn't exactly count as pee I guess. I will watch her more closely. I haven't felt any lumps or masses and no signs of pain when I palpate her.


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

Hope she gets to feeling better soon! Sorry I cannot be of any help =[


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hopefully its something that just resolves, but if she starts up again, run her to the vet.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Good news! I took Zoey to the vet this morning and got her an x-ray and urine test and it turns out she had a gas pocket and that was causing her some pain. No signs of tumors or any other health problems besides her respiratory infection, which the vet prescribed Chloramphenicol for. I'm incredibly relieved and although I spent $130, it was completely worth it to make sure my little Zoey didn't have something else going on.

When they were getting her x-ray, Zoey pooped and peed so for sure she is going to the restroom fine. 

Thanks for your help lilspaz!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Raturday said:


> Good news! I took Zoey to the vet this morning and got her an x-ray and urine test and it turns out she had a gas pocket and that was causing her some pain. No signs of tumors or any other health problems besides her respiratory infection, which the vet prescribed Chloramphenicol for. I'm incredibly relieved and although I spent $130, it was completely worth it to make sure my little Zoey didn't have something else going on.
> 
> When they were getting her x-ray, Zoey pooped and peed so for sure she is going to the restroom fine.
> 
> Thanks for your help lilspaz!


Soo glad to hear this


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm so glad your rat is better....saw this thread again and wanted to touch base and see how she was I know you are relieved!!


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Oh gosh, you have no idea. After losing my Jetta I get so worried at the sign of any illness, maybe too worried! It really is wonderful news


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Yay good she's doing better!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

